# Medal of Honor Pacific Assault Installation Problem



## ThePotatoGiant (Aug 8, 2011)

I have I think a minor installation issue in my Medal of Honor Pacific Assault.

Whenever I start the setup it says that the "Medal of Honor Pacific Assaulttm_Code.exe" is missing well in fact I easily found it in the support folder in the file. But any effort I attempt to fix it doesn't seem to help. Does someone have any idea on how to fix this? Note: I'm using Windows 7 Ultimate.

PLEASE HELP ASAP 'COZ I WANNA PLAY THE GAME


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your screenshots show that you're using a pirate copy of Medal Of Honor, including a crack and keygen, as well as an icon for uTorrent that is running in the background.

We do not offer any support for illegal activities. Buy the game to fix your problem, and scan your computer for viruses. Thread closed.


----------

